# Rose granite effect lamp bases



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Made up a couple of mdf lamp bases and marbled them in waterbase media over a cellulose basecoat. Tops and bottoms grained to resemble a mahogany table they will be on, gilding wax in the flutes.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Irishmike said:


> Made up a couple of mdf lamp bases and marbled them in waterbase media over a cellulose basecoat. Tops and bottoms grained to resemble a mahogany table they will be on, gilding wax in the flutes.


Wow that's awesome, nice work!


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

A closer look


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good, also looks like it took some time. Keep it up!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Irishmike said:


> Made up a couple of mdf lamp bases and marbled them in waterbase media over a cellulose basecoat. Tops and bottoms grained to resemble a mahogany table they will be on, gilding wax in the flutes.


Nice Mike !
A Cellulose Basecoat ? You made this.... Not Familiar with that one..... Is there a Benefit to use that over say an Oil or Acrylic Basecoat ?


Michael Tust


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

michael tust said:


> Nice Mike !
> A Cellulose Basecoat ? You made this.... Not Familiar with that one..... Is there a Benefit to use that over say an Oil or Acrylic Basecoat ?
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Hi Michael, I spray a lot of nitro cellulose paints and lacquers, the benefits are, with proper prep you get a finish like none other, and the drying time between coats is minutes! I can get 2 sealer coats and 2 topcoats done in an hour even with sanding in between! Both acrylic and oil glazes sit perfectly on a cured cellulose base! :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Irishmike said:


> Hi Michael, I spray a lot of nitro cellulose paints and lacquers, the benefits are, with proper prep you get a finish like none other, and the drying time between coats is minutes! I can get 2 sealer coats and 2 topcoats done in an hour even with sanding in between! Both acrylic and oil glazes sit perfectly on a cured cellulose base! :thumbup:


Oh Lacquers ....... I do see the benefits ..... That is a Great method for Basecoats in Many Situations.... I Always try to have a Perfect Surface to Grain or Marble on. Brush Marks Ruin the Effect.


Michael Tust


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! looks great Mike!


----------

